

Ask HN: Should I apply to YC as a single founder? - serverdude

Hi HNer's,
I started working on an idea a bit late (and part time) and am debating whether I should apply to YC or not in this round (I actually filled the form partially but have not submitted it yet:)). I would probably get to a prototype level stage (which should be ok based on a question I asked earlier). But most importantly, it looks like I may not get a co founder - mainly due to lack of time (deadline is oct 19). I am a bit reluctant to find a co founder online. I would rather connect with someone already in my network (though I almost ended up typing an email to a fellow HNer who I dont know before backing out).<p>I am working on an idea related to financial modeling if you care.<p>I looked at the thread http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1192158 and looks like chances of getting selected even past the first stage are dramatically reduced if you are a single founder (they state as much in their FAQ). For those who were in the same boat and applied, was it worth it? Anyone else who has any perspective on it, please chime in.<p>Thanx!
======
bherms
I would say spend more time developing a solid prototype and use that time to
find a co-founder. You can't be perfect and there has to be someone out there
to compensate for your own weaknesses. With a good prototype, it should be
much easier to attract a co-founder and the added time should allow you to
really make it solid and increase your chances of getting into YC.

edit: Keep in mind applying isn't a binding, one-time-only thing. It's not
like you can't apply for the next round if you don't get in this one.

~~~
serverdude
Thank you for the input. Yes, I understand that we can apply multiple times.
What is a bit annoying is that yc does not seem to give any feedback. I
understand that it is hard to give feedback on so many applications - but even
a one liner feedback (e.g. "liked the idea but single founder is an issue"
would be very useful and would perhaps motivate folks like me who are missing
one or more "attributes" of successful application.

~~~
jacquesm
I think they don't do that because giving such feedback might be interpreted
as a conditional acceptance. In other words, people might expect to be
accepted after they fix that. By not giving feedback they likely avoid a large
amount of correspondence and arguing, even if that makes it a bit harder on
the applicants.

~~~
serverdude
I understand that but I believe all of that can be addressed by making it very
clear on the outset (things like the feedback is just fyi, we wont respond
back to your feedback on feedback) yada yada...I do think that it is a hard
choice for yc but it would very worthwhile for the applicants. Any feedback is
better than no feedback, IMHO.

~~~
bherms
Maybe some generous group of YC vets could put together a little club to
review denied applications/companies and offer feedback? That could be
beneficial to both YC and the founders.

~~~
serverdude
Interesting idea. Personally, I prefer to hear back feedback from the actual
application process itself - it is more efficient in many ways.

------
revorad
I'm a single founder and I had the same doubts as you before applying. But
then I decided to apply anyway. Just filling out the application was really
useful in terms of thinking how to present my startup. I also reached out to
the YC alumni network for feedback on my application and boy are they helpful!
Some of the best founders out there helping you pitch your startup even before
you are officially part of the network - couldn't ask for more.

My email's in my profile if you want to have a chat.

~~~
serverdude
First of all, love your site (prettygraph) - kudos for having started and
finished something end to end! :) Well done!

I thought of emailing yc alum (Antonio from adgrok came into mind) who has
been in the investment industry but could not for some reason. Your comment
above spurred me to do just the same and I did that a minute ago - thanx!

I just shot you an email as well!

~~~
antongm
Hey serverdude.

Happy to talk about it. antonio 'at' adgrok dot com should work. Cheers.

------
limedaring
I'd go ahead and apply (since being rejected won't affect any future
applications), but in the meanwhile, build a prototype and see about getting a
quality cofounder in the meanwhile. If you don't get in, then apply next round
with the cofounder... but perhaps you'll get in this round as a solo founder
and you'll find one during YC.

~~~
serverdude
Thanx - this is my current thinking as well though hoping to get some more
feedback from folks who went through the same situation.

------
nl
I asked a similar question: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1638003>

PG basically said yes (ie, theere are 2/36 in current batch and 3/26 in
previous batch)

~~~
serverdude
Thanx - I had not seen that thread.

Looks like I will apply :)

------
kgc
I imagine if you approached PG with a great idea/demo, but no founder, he'd
suggest you get a founder.

There was a similar situation with a past YC alum.

~~~
serverdude
Yes, assuming he likes the idea. I was told that last year there were two
single founders that got funded.

